# Van Dessel WTF Belt Drive Pix



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

My Country Road Bob frame cracked, so Van Dessel waranteed it with a WTF. I decided to tryout a belt drive on this one. Enjoy!

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0079.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0079.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0078.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0078.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0075.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0075.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0073.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0073.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0071.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0071.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0069.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0069.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0067.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0067.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0066.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0066.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0065.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0065.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice! How do you like the belt drive?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

krustyone said:


> Nice! How do you like the belt drive?



I'll let you know tomorrow when I take it on its maiden voyage.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet! Have fun!!


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

why disc over rim brakes? is that common on single speeds?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

It didn't come with a rim brake option, but I prefer disc anyway. They are easy to adjust, stop fast, and are just something different. I can fit 2.2 mountain tires in this frame/fork if I want to and take it off road.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

im in luff.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

Today was not the best day for the bikes first ride. 60 mph wind, a little rain, snow melt on the roads, but I did it anyway. The bike rides and handles great. I'm not sure the gearing is excactly what I had before. According to gates, my 42x19 is equivalent to their 50 x 22. This is only an issue on 6% and greater grade but I think I can adapt. 

The belt drive takes a while to set up. You pretty much have to get the tension and alignment spot on or the belt starts walking off the cog. I had to adjust my rear spacing....when I realized a chainwhip does not work for belt cogs! I ended up getting a rubber strap wrench from Home Depot and got the alignment perfect. Thumbs up so far.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

What's the deal with this frame and stems? http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=229783


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

Come on Pablo, I only have 1 spacer kit on mine! The bike does have a shortish head tube...plus I'm not very flexible anymore. So, I used a tall headset, some spacers, and a 17 degree stem. Still handles great.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

jkaber said:


> Come on Pablo, I only have 1 spacer kit on mine! The bike does have a shortish head tube...plus I'm not very flexible anymore. So, I used a tall headset, some spacers, and a 17 degree stem. Still handles great.


I'm just giving you a hard time.  Cool bike, though I could not with that color. Actually, the split top tube is remarkabley similar to my Black Sheep.

What kind of cages are those? I love them.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

King Iris stainless cages....and I agree, the color is interesting. Its a little better in person because there is a metallic yellow in it too. It was a warranty frame for my Country Road Bob, so I had no say in the color and they quit making the CRB.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

O.K. Question! How the hell did you get the belt through the rear triangle? We sell Treks, more specifically the District with the removeable rear dropout. They've got the Gray/Orange one on closeout and I'm seriously interested for one as a commuter. What gives?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

Richard said:


> O.K. Question! How the hell did you get the belt through the rear triangle? We sell Treks, more specifically the District with the removeable rear dropout. They've got the Gray/Orange one on closeout and I'm seriously interested for one as a commuter. What gives?


A couple of inches above the drop out you will see a green painted chainring bolt. Unbolt it and the belt slides through the frame.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

What shall I call your bike? A Roadie? Because I can see that your using a MTB specific chain wheel.

4 thumbs up. COOL bike.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't stop looking at this bike.
The color is amazing.
I like the flexible use.
The frame looks awesome.
The belt drive is interesting.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

vismitananda said:


> What shall I call your bike? A Roadie? Because I can see that your using a MTB specific chain wheel.
> 
> 4 thumbs up. COOL bike.


It is basically a roadie and I'll probably keep it that way. The gearing is easy road. It is the equivalent to a 42/19. Spins out on pure flat, but I can climb stuff...which is the goal because it is hilly where I live. I chose MTB cranks because Gates has more options in that bolt pattern and the q factor is a little wider, so that my legs can clear the twin top tubes. The rear spacing of the frame is also 135, so standard MTB disc hubs fit.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

I rode my buddy's belt drive Trek (not sure which one) for about 10 miles a few weeks ago. It was really cool.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

jkaber said:


> It is basically a roadie and I'll probably keep it that way. The gearing is easy road. It is the equivalent to a 42/19. Spins out on pure flat, but I can climb stuff...which is the goal because it is hilly where I live. I chose MTB cranks because Gates has more options in that bolt pattern and the q factor is a little wider, so that my legs can clear the twin top tubes. The rear spacing of the frame is also 135, so standard MTB disc hubs fit.


I see, well explained. Those pictures could be a wonderful PC wallpaper. 

I am using 52/16T on my SS and my place has a bit of hilly roads.

But I tend to ride on flat roads anyway.


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

Pablo said:


> What's the deal with this frame and stems? http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=229783


Your question suggests you didn't read and/or pay attention to the referenced thread and its responses, or aren't very experienced and knowledgeable when it comes to the vagaries associated with the possible uses of multi-purpose framesets. Or could it be "All Of The Above"?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

gruppo said:


> Your question suggests you didn't read and/or pay attention to the referenced thread and its responses, or aren't very experienced and knowledgeable when it comes to the vagaries associated with the possible uses of multi-purpose framesets. Or could it be "All Of The Above"?


Your response suggests you have no sense of humor regarding silly matters related to bikes and/or the ability to regognize that others have different opinions regarding aesthetics and/or have not recognized that others, including myself, ride multi-purpose bikes without such silly-looking stems and/or have not seen an episode of Seinfeld in which "what's the deal" is used as an introduction into otherwise meaningless observations of the human condition. Or could it be "All Of The Above"?


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

jkaber said:


> The belt drive takes a while to set up. You pretty much have to get the tension and alignment spot on or the belt starts walking off the cog. I had to adjust my rear spacing....QUOTE]
> 
> I've experienced similar issues with either initial set-ups or service and have taken a few belt drive demo rides at Interbike in the past where the drivetrain wasn't properly installed/aligned/tensioned.
> 
> ...


----------

